# Risk and Fall Program



## shane86 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hopefully I can get some information on this pretty quickly. I'm with a very new business which has mostly done gutter installation/repair/cleaning. We just booked our first large commercial job and have been asked to provide some sort of "Fall and Risk Program/Assessment". I've been looking all over the internet with no solution. Does anyone know what this is?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlackBearLadder (Feb 4, 2012)

This is not required by OSHA but here is a link to there sample fall protection plan.
http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_id=10927&p_table=STANDARDS


----------

